# 2018 Slingshot Resolutions



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*What are your SS goals/resolutions for this new year? Obviously, everyone wants to improve accuracy.*

*Aside from that, is there a sticking point or problem area you want to overcome? Stating it publicly might strengthen your resolve.*

*I'm determined to find a work around for a partially impaired right hand that makes cutting flat bands with a roller cutter hazardous for me.*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My #1 2018 Resolution is to still be here to make Resolutions for 2019.

In the meantime;

Yes increasing my accuracy. How? Maybe shooting only at matches and cards until I light a match or three and cut a few cards in half.

Increasing my shooting frequency and number of shots each session. Already set up lights so I can shoot outside at night

and early morning.

Put the finishing touches on the 30+ steel and aluminum slingshot frames I had cut out last month. Which includes sanding and polishing the edges and powder coating, attaching bands and lanyards. Then giving a few away and selling enough of them to recoup my costs.

Designing a TTF model that I can have cut out and give it a try to see if I want to have them produced. Might do that first with a few board cuts for starters before cutting them out of steel.

wine guzzlers.

Get back in shape. Loose weight. Maybe even get back on my horse who has not been rode since the Chronic Heart Failure hit me in 2014.

Recruit a few locals who might be interested in slingshot shooting on a regular basis.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

To get a least three new people introduced and involved in slingshots and the forum .

Give away at least twelve slingshots while out in the field shooting to people who show a hint of interest .

Focus on the fun aspect of shooting and it's relaxing benifits and less on performance . Back to the pure joy of the shooting experience .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> My #1 2018 Resolution is to still be here to make Resolutions for 2019.
> 
> In the meantime;
> 
> ...


*Worthy and ambitious goals for sure JR ... wishing you much success.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> To get a least three new people introduced and involved in slingshots and the forum .
> 
> Give away at least twelve slingshots while out in the field shooting to people who show a hint of interest .
> 
> Focus on the fun aspect of shooting and it's relaxing benifits and less on performance . Back to the pure joy of the shooting experience .


*Can't think of a better ambassador.*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

To instill confidence in young people that feel they don’t have what it takes to achieve their goals. You just never know when a word of encouragement might be just what a person needs to give them that vote of confidence they need. My wife, mother in law and I were in a hardware store, when we heard a Mother say, she did not have enough money to buy this doll for her. daughter The little girl told her Mom that was ok I caught the attention of the Mom, and ask her if I could give her the balance for the doll. The Mom tears up as I hand her the money. As we walk away the little girl comes running after us to give us. Hug❤❤❤❤❤ You might be able to buy a cup of coffee and a roll for what it cost us. I feel that this Forum is filled with members who would have done the same. thing. Please understand I’m not bragging buy any stretch of the imagination, That feeling of making someone happy is awesome.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

My slingshot resolutions are:

Teach my sister how to shoot her slingshot without confusing her

Make a bunch of kestrel clones to wood-burn and give away, also make some out of Poly to give away

Make a couple other different frames out of plywood and poly to test them out, and to test some new band attachments (new for me, at least)

Practice until I can consistently light matches and cut cards

Renovate my catchbox

And finally, try out some recipes with pigeons and starlings as the main ingredient...


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

treefork said:


> To get a least three new people introduced and involved in slingshots and the forum .
> 
> Give away at least twelve slingshots while out in the field shooting to people who show a hint of interest .
> 
> Focus on the fun aspect of shooting and it's relaxing benifits and less on performance . Back to the pure joy of the shooting experience .


Inspiring words, thanks


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

For a newbie like me, since I started on March, obviously better accuracy and more consistent results.
There are days in which I can pop a bottle cap from 10m and days that I cannot hit an elephant over me.

Everything above to reach more fun in creative shooting, like Kelavala does at minimum 15mt or light matching like my friend Marco (Genoa Slingshot), or other people that can fill tiny bottles of steel pills by the cap from absurd distances. ANd taking into consideration slingshot Gods like Bill and many others as further inspiration.

Yes, at the same level, taking always the fun part of this hobby (shooting and making), and the relaxing zen side. Yes like the archery zen: when I'm shooting anything else disappears and it's a me to me challenge for tranquility.

Have fun an cheers!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Win the 2018 slingshot world cup in Italy!!! :rofl:
Just kidding.
Hope we'll have a lot of people from all the world at the 2018 world cup so we can meet people and friends that we can know only by internet.
Hope to can hunt a lot of games with either my slingshot and my slingbow.
Hope to know at least one enthusiast in slingshot who live very close to me so I can go out with him for shooting and increase the fun!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Win the 2018 slingshot world cup in Italy!!! :rofl:
> Just kidding.
> Hope we'll have a lot of people from all the world at the 2018 world cup so we can meet people and friends that we can know only by internet.
> Hope to can hunt a lot of games with either my slingshot and my slingbow.
> Hope to know at least one enthusiast in slingshot who live very close to me so I can go out with him for shooting and increase the fun!


wish we were closer Marco...


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I hope I can qualify for the 10m/33 feet badge with 4/5 or better.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

2018 is the year im gonna strike a match and cut a card on camera. Maybe fix the badges that I have already. Shoot and build, build and shoot!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For 2018 my resolutions are to explore more areas of slingshot shooting and to try different techniques. I really need to make more slingshots, I feel like I'm not very good at that and if I don't get more experience I will never get any better. I have ample tools I just need to develop skill with said tools. I want to learn / improve PFS and at least half butterfly shooting. So I am going to stop now because if I accomplish all of this I will have a busy year


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'... when I'm shooting anything else disappears and it's a me to me challenge for tranquility.'

*Well said mostho, I like that.*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I resolve to get a marble on Bigfoot's butt by year's end. He's been savvy enough to evade my trail cams but I know he's there. There's no mistaking the smell. He stinks to high heaven. This particular one sneaks into an area behind my shop and farts right before I'm due to begin my chores. I've glimpsed him a few times. Bigfoot farts can be lethal, it's like their ambient odor times a million. I can't bring myself to employ a firearm on the off-chance he may be like the one in Harry and the Hendersons. My dogs want nothing to do with the funky Bigfoot. It's time to settle this...


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Please disregard my last post-

I resolve to have my septic system looked at by a professional as soon as possible.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I plan to try butterfly style shooting and perhaps try to qualify for another forum badge at some point this year. Hopefully I can stoke the interest that my little cousin has had in slingshots recently.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

mostho said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Win the 2018 slingshot world cup in Italy!!! :rofl:
> ...


Surely our wives throw out us from home!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Joke!

If we were closer it would be awesome!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't want to sound boring, I just want to shoot more


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Nice said:


> Please disregard my last post-
> 
> I resolve to have my septic system looked at by a professional as soon as possible.


Your new avatar is ready .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to finally work on some of these badges maybe ...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I would like to post photo's to this forum. If I do that I'll try for movies.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

In 2017 I met and had the opportunity to communicate with some knowledgeable people very willing to share their slingshot expertise on this forum. I'm hoping I will meet many more in 2018.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You will meet and gain a. wealth of knowledge in the year 2018 Vashooter. This Forum is steadily returning to the way this Forum was when I joined. I guess I look at it as texting to friends when I post on the Forum.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It is now rapidly approaching the middle of March. Anyone care to report on their 2018 resolutions progress?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> It is now rapidly approaching the middle of March. Anyone care to report on their 2018 resolutions progress?


I have not yet come out of hibernation because the temperature is still in the 40's and I don't handle the cold as well as I did when I was younger. I'm hoping my life will be better in April.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Actually, I have made significant progress so far - gathering tools and bulk .030 latex, an 18 to 12mm taper cutting template, another mat and rotary cutter, couple of flat band frames and a thousand rounds of 3/8 on the way, etc. Looking forward to shooting mostly flats this year. Amazing - all we have to do is articulate a goal and the universe rushes in to help.*

*How you doing with your list JR?*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> My #1 2018 Resolution is to still be here to make Resolutions for 2019.
> 
> In the meantime;
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > It is now rapidly approaching the middle of March. Anyone care to report on their 2018 resolutions progress?
> ...


It is now June....so how you doing VAShooter?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It's now June and the sun is bright and the temperatures are in the eighty's every day. My magnolia tree is full of big white blossoms which are about five inches in diameter. Perfect for shooting at twenty five yards. They make a very satisfying WHOCK when you hit one. After two or three hits or one very well placed hit the blossom will fall from the tree which is a bonus.

I do need to wear a hat so that my bald head doesn't get sunburned.

I can shoot every day this time of year. Life is good when you are retired.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I can report the completion and ridiculous expense of a brand new septic system, and the subsidence of Sasquatch encounters. Apparently, an old canoe with two large holes in the bottom and a pair of slip n' slides doesn't live-up to the fancy schmancy building codes. No matter, it only really worked well when it was raining anyway. Strangely, the person most disappointed will be my downhill neighbor. My old "drain field" used to terminate in a stand of trees about 75 ft. above his vegetable garden. He's grown the best tomatoes in the county for six years running...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> I don't want to sound boring, I just want to shoot more


Nothing oring about it. I am making this my 2020 resolution.


----------

